# Does anyone have this video?



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I was trying to find the video of Rick Polizzi's 2000 This Is Halloween display. His site is here:http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/polizzi/rpeh.htm

but the video doesn't come up. I was hoping that someone here might have it archived. He the MASTER at using bluckies!

If anyone has it I sure would be grateful.  Thanks!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Try youtube.com


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is the address that has his 2000 Halloween display
http://www.homefires.us/bluemarble/PAGES/HALLOWEEN/index.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rick has stopped doing the display due to working overtime according to one interview I saw.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dayum, you weren't kidding... that guy is Da Blucky MAN! :xbones:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wish he used buckies. He certainly has the moola. :-/


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

lewlew said:


> I was trying to find the video of Rick Polizzi's 2000 This Is Halloween display. His site is here:http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/polizzi/rpeh.htm
> 
> but the video doesn't come up. I was hoping that someone here might have it archived. He the MASTER at using bluckies!
> 
> If anyone has it I sure would be grateful.  Thanks!


I found it in my files and it's in a mpeg fomat, just get it from here. It's may take a minute to load so be patient.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/video/rick2000.mpeg


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wraith, Revenant, Sickie,mysticwitch and TwistedDementia
(only way to hit everyone)

Thanks for the links and the info. You all really come through in the clutch!! In moving to a new computer I lost the link. He has some really great ideas that I want to 'borrow'. 

Hopefully we'll have another group buy of bluckies on the forum soon. Last year's was a big success. (Hint, hint)

I've always wondered about a lot of his animation. Looks like most of it is done using an FCG type rig. Different strings for different movements. Any thoughts?

Anyways, thanks again to you all.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, the balloon is on an axworthy ghost system (and it sure looks like a cageball to me?) , Looks likelots of FCG type stuff, and maybe a motor or three.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please create a new thread in the props forum if you want to discuss the prop mechanisms. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great video. I have it on VHS and sometime take it out and watch for inspiration. 

Rick, Trish and Mike (and the others) are such great inspiration. 

They need to make a new version of the show.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What is this "V..H..S." thing you speak of? It triggers some vague memory of ancient technology, but then it vanishes...LOL!

Yea, his setup was original..I saw it on Extreme Halloween on HG channel.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if someone linked to the extreme halloween video on Rick's display.

My MIL sent it to me today which is surprising from her (I'm going to hell see....)

http://www.cllwriting.com/videos/Extreme%20Halloween.mov


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm not sure if someone linked to the extreme halloween video on Rick's display.
> 
> My MIL sent it to me today which is surprising from her (I'm going to hell see....)
> 
> http://www.cllwriting.com/videos/Extreme%20Halloween.mov


HH for some reason I can load the video.Does this person have the vid on a you tube? I would really like to see it. Thanks Blinks :googly:


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Lady Nyxie, actually they are doing a new show and i think it will be this year. i know a few folks have been contacted on another halloween list and have been video taped. Its gonna be called something like....whats with this really haunted house. Its from HGTV but named different. If i find out more i will post.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> HH for some reason I can load the video.Does this person have the vid on a you tube? I would really like to see it. Thanks Blinks :googly:


Blinky - try getting the latest version of quicktime. This link was sent to me so I don't know if anyone else has it on you tube.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Link worked for me.

Great vid. I've never seen the one from the show before.

He is the man alright.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OK, This is a MPG format try this link if you can't get the other to work, also you can download this one. My kid love this video, you can never have too many props!

http://www.twisteddementia.com/video/rick2000.mpeg


----------

